# Sydney Eastern 'burbs. Kingfish weekend 20/21



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Havent locked anything in yet. But if there is a chance of good weather (less wind) Clovelly or Malabar will be worth a shot.
Thinking good and hard about trying a few new techniques to target hoodlum kingies 8) Oh we live and dream.....

Crrently without internet at home, feel free to text me if the usual suspects are heading out.

cheers Dave 0419 331 162


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I should be there - any thoughts on the launch - beach or slip???
wopfish


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll come down for the early. Dave73 / Wopfish I'll send you my mobile - in case you launch from somewhere other than the ramp at Gordons.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

see you fellas at cloey car park - 4.30 - I'll wait in general to see you all and then decide to do the beach if it needs that

check those leaders - tie those knots!!!


----------

